# Effexor



## HopingCat36 (Jun 17, 2017)

I think I'm going to give Effexor a try. Has anything taken this? I would love to hear POSITIVE reviews


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

It worked for me as regards mood enhancement and depressive symptoms but was probably out of all the anti depressants i have ever taken the one that gave me the most side effects....I found it made my mind race a little more too....Particularly in the late afternoon early evening...I found it made me very yappy too LOL....

But remember Hoping Cat that was just my reaction to it.....Others will say something completely different...

Overall I would give it a 6 out of 10 as regards my depressive symptoms...

As regards DP symptoms I dont think it did much for them in my own case...Maybe even made them a little worse by making my mind race a little bit more than what I was already experiencing....

By far the best anti depressant ive ever taken was Citalopram....It did wonders for obsessive type symptoms, reducing anxiety levels and overall mood enhancement.....Like an idiot I stopped it because I thought I was doing so well....Of course the classic "Didnt do the same job second time around" happened...Thats when i was put on Effexor instead....

Again just my own 10 cents worth...


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Broken record here but LOW DOSE Atypical AntiPsychotic is what keeps me in check....Sulpiride 200mg once a day to be exact....Without it im basically f****d


----------



## HopingCat36 (Jun 17, 2017)

eddy1886 said:


> It worked for me as regards mood enhancement and depressive symptoms but was probably out of all the anti depressants i have ever taken the one that gave me the most side effects....I found it made my mind race a little more too....Particularly in the late afternoon early evening...I found it made me very yappy too LOL....
> 
> But remember Hoping Cat that was just my reaction to it.....Others will say something completely different...
> 
> ...


Some symptoms of this hell have slowly faded. Like I hardly have the existence thoughts but I do get freaked out of existing. I can control my thoughts more now. When this started I couldn't. I am no longer questioning humanity or what are we and so on. The symptoms I still have is that I am very disconnected from reality and myself. And I still get those soul leaving body attacks. Also I still have the intense dream vision. I hate it. And I still have the feeling of having a veil on top of me or looking at the world like if I'm looking in a dirty mirror..... floating in a bubble.


----------



## PossessedBanana (Jul 9, 2017)

Hello,

It's been about 2 months and a half I'm taking Venlafaxine / Effexor, I needed it because I started to be suicidal, without it I'm severely depressed, things have improved a bit since, but some days I feel worse than other and it has less effect now than a few weeks ago. Concerning secondary effects, I had sexual problems at the begining but they slowly fade away, sometimes I feel a bit too excited, not happy but on high serotonin, for it to help you must also find source of pleasure so that the excitement provided by serotonin combines with the pleasure taken from dopamine.


----------



## HopingCat36 (Jun 17, 2017)

PossessedBanana said:


> Hello,
> 
> It's been about 2 months and a half I'm taking Venlafaxine / Effexor, I needed it because I started to be suicidal, without it I'm severely depressed, things have improved a bit since, but some days I feel worse than other and it has less effect now than a few weeks ago. Concerning secondary effects, I had sexual problems at the begining but they slowly fade away, sometimes I feel a bit too excited, not happy but on high serotonin, for it to help you must also find source of pleasure so that the excitement provided by serotonin combines with the pleasure taken from dopamine.


Hello
Does it also help your Dp/dr? And what do you mean I need to find pleasure? Like do something I used to love to do? That's hard


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

I took paxil for 10 years. Then I took Effexor for 10 years. Both were OK for treating depression, but both gave me sexual side effects as in altering the sensation of orgasm from a ringing bell to a buzzing buzzer. I take Lexapro (Escitalopram) these days, and it is every bit or more effective as the previous mentioned SSRI/SNRIs, without any negative side effects.


----------



## PossessedBanana (Jul 9, 2017)

HopingCat36 said:


> Hello
> Does it also help your Dp/dr? And what do you mean I need to find pleasure? Like do something I used to love to do? That's hard


Yes it does because it prevents you feeling too depressed. What I mean is you need to find an occupations that keep intrusive thoughts away, while boosting your reward system, you might not feel the pleasure because of DP but you will notice you feel physically different and better if you do.


----------

